# Anyone using LWC Darlington?



## Manuka (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,

I am currently on the waiting list for donor eggs at London Womens Clinic in Darlington and have been told 3 different waiting list times, ranging from 2 months to 1 year.  

Is anyone else waiting for this clinic?  How long have you been waiting for?

Thanks,
Manuka


----------



## Vivaldi (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi, sorry can't answer you exactly, but we were with the LWC, Darlington but on the list for donor sperm. We had an initial wait for 7 months, then were told we had a match. The centre for Life in Newcastle said it would be a 1 year wait minimum, with no gurantees for a match at all! You'd think it woudl be easier getting donor sperm, but after each IUI treatment we had to go back to the drawing board and 'reapply' for each sample of donor sperm which meant we had to keep missing a month, then having another go when the sperm came in, which was very frustrating. But at the end of the day, the LWC did get 2 donors with good matches and we were fortunate to be be able to choose at one point - so I think overall in today's climate that is pretty good going.

Hope this helps even a bit  
Vivaldi x


----------

